# Crossing Boers with Kikos!



## MRJarrard (Feb 7, 2017)

Right now I'm strictly raising Boers but I'd like to cross them with Kikos.

My question is: Should I do a Kiko buck/Boer doe mix or Boer buck/Kiko doe mix?

I don't know if there would be any difference but i just wondered if there was a preferred cross? Thanks very much to anyone who can help! :thankU:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think there would be a difference at all. I've never raised meat goats though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No there's a difference because of the milk. I'm part of a meat goat group on Facebook and someone asked this question and I believe the studies someone found was that a kiko buck covering boers had a better result. I'll see if I can find it BUT here's my opinion. You have the boer does. I think it would be easier to replace a buck or two then it would be how ever many does you have, unless you only have one or two that is lol not only that but say for some reason you decide that cross is not something you are pleased with again it would be more easy to buy back a boer buck then a bunch of boer does. But I'll see if I can find that for you in a few. It's been MONTHS so don't hold your breath. I just remember thinking the same thing as Suzanne, no matter what way it would still be 50/50 lol


----------



## MRJarrard (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok thank you for your input!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Found it!!!








Now I'm not agreeing on the weights here but they claim there is studies behind it. I also still stand behind my suggestion


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica is the S for Savannah?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Spanish. I THINK the boer would be the same as what savanna would be. From my understanding the savanna and boer are very close to the same on everything just savanna's are such a hit right now because they are newer and have not had the 'good' bred out of them like some claim have happened with the boers. They have seen that so many people have had issues with boers so they are going at the savanna's a bit more carefully. FYI I am NOT boer bashing in fact that is what I raise


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I've just recently added Kikos to my Boer herd as well. If you have Boer does it would make sense to just add a Kiko buck for now. I downsized my Boer herd a little to make room for 8 Kiko does and will breed them all to a Boer buck for this year. The reason I chose to buy does is because I want better mothering, less hoof maintenance, and better parasite resistance in my current herd, not just in the future. If I got only a kiko buck that would only be one animal in my herd with those better characteristics for now. So I kept my best 10 Boer does and now also have 8 kiko does. Most are now bred for spring. We'll see if the claims of superiority in kikos is valid when they become mothers!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the thread where I introduced my kiko does
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/my-kiko-girls-189720/


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm trying to add some Spanish blood into my mostly boer herd. It's just hard because not many people raise Spanish around me! 

My Spanish and kiko does I literally vaccinate once a year and trim their feet every 3 months (my whole herd gets this) I find with some of my boers I'm trimming their feet before the 3 month period


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See honestly I don't have this problem with my boers. MOST only get their feet trimmed every year and that's usually while they are heavy bred which also is wonder time so the ground is soft and they are to fat to want to play on the rocks. Anything that would need trimming every 3 months would be out of here in a heart beat. The ones that do need it every 6 months ish are my Nubian crosses. I've had a Spanish before and I've had a few kikos, since I'm solo with two small kids they were a little too.......out going for me lol I also didn't see much of a difference in feet or hardyness or mothering except they would take me out if I even looked at their kids......which again was not a plus for me. I know a lot of people do have issues with the boers it just still shocks me since mine are wonderful.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Hoof trimming here with my Boers usually goes 5-6 months between trimmings but I'd like to be able to go to only yearly trimming. Some of my Boers are worse than others (should be trimmed every 2-3 months) but I'm hoping some of them can go a full year before needing trimming like I've been told the Kikos can. Any boers or kikos that desparately need it before a year will eventually be culled from my herd. I do love my Boers and am hoping to improve the stock I have by adding some Kiko genetics.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Boer buck over Kiko does.

That way you get that paternal traits of growth rate, muscle mass and maternal traits of milk, mothering abilites, etc.

If you go the other way, you don't get those.


But if you have all Boer does, get a good Kiko buck and see how it goes


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I live in a wet climate if I don't trim every 3 months I will have huge hoof rot issues. Which might be why boers don't do as well here.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you are right! Most of the negative people on boers are from back east where they get rain all year long.


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah I feel like if I was raising them in Texas or somewhere warm they would do great but in the PNW it's rainy and mild which equals worms, hoof rot, and pneumonia. That's why I'm so impressed with the Spanish and kikos they do well where they aren't supposed to


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is a large quality Spanish breeder near McMinnville OR


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh really! I am in Canada but would be interested in the name of the farm if you know it off hand.


----------

